# Road rage - kind of



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just returned after a nice afternoon drive with the wife, the top was down and the sun was shining, we just started to come into the village were there is some traffic calming, I looked in the mirror and noted there was a Passat which wasn't there a few seconds ago right up my back so I guessed what was coming, as soon as I got through the first part of the traffic calming he overtook, as he was overtaking me I put my hand on the horn, he swerved in front of me and stopped the car so that I couldn't go, his door flew open and I said to him "what's all that about then" to which he replied "Shut the fuck up or I'll beat the fuck out of you" - nice 

Unlike a few on here, I decided not to drag him out of the car and give him a good kicking even though I wanted to but I know I would have come of worse being a ten stone weakling so I just shrugged my shoulders and he got back in the car and drove off.

The faces on the couple behind us was a picture - shocked to say the least at to what had just happened, I got home and phoned the Police knowing that they couldn't do much because they need independent witnesses, however the copper on the end of the phone was pretty cool about it and took the details and said that although they can't officially do anything about it, he will log it and pass it over to traffic and if he's still in transit they will pull him over and just check him out.

Now, weather they will or not I'm never going to know but at least there is a 50-50 chance that he may get pulled over and 'spoken' to.

I wasn't going to do anything about it but my wife was pretty shaken up by it all and I thought why should that fucker just get away with it - although he probably has :evil:

More of a flame than the above, after 38 years of no driving convictions I got done for doing 40 in a 30mph zone, the worst of it was that it was on my 56th birthday too, the really totally stupid thing about it was I was doing 40 because I thought that I was in a 40mph zone. [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Graham


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Believe it or not I always turn the other cheek over "Road rage" incidents. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Graham, have been in a similar situation and happens all to often on our roads nowadays and car parks for that matter :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry about this , you should have shown him your bling :wink: :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

if you honk your horn you will get this reaction from trouble makers on the road unfortunately... dont want trouble, dont honk - simple. He probably knew his manoevre was wrong, you didnt need to voice your displeasure did you... :?

I know that sounds harsh, but your day would have been much nicer if you hadnt wouldnt it... you should have turned the other cheek..


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

oh... happy birthday by the way. 8)

sorry it was marred.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

56? Never !!

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Should have just put your foot down and closed the gap to make it impossible for him to then get infront of you  . I would have done  :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> as soon as I got through the first part of the traffic calming he overtook, as he was overtaking me I put my hand on the horn


 And this is why people think TT drivers are up their own arses! Why the fuck did you sound your horn? whats it got to do with you if the guy wanted to over take you? Your horn is to make other road users aware of your presence, not your personal rage venting unit. Incorrect use of the horn is an offence in it's self. Your actions inflamed a situation that wasn't there. Next time think twice or your likely to end up hurt, or worse.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > as soon as I got through the first part of the traffic calming he overtook, as he was overtaking me I put my hand on the horn
> ...


I totaly understand with what your saying Stephen and I agree with you entirely, however, I believe you have just had the same thought that was going through the mind of that driver.



stephengreen said:


> Why the fuck did you sound your horn? whats it got to do with you if the guy wanted to over take you?


I couldn't care less who overtakes me but what I do care about is when its safe to do so - remember, I did say that this was in a traffic calming zone. I'm not to know if the driver knew that part of the road or not but the horn was not as an anger signal but a warning that two cars wil not fit into a space which has been designed for one which was about 10 yards ahead of me. Maybe the horn is now recognised by drivers as a threat rather than a signal of danger so from now on I shall not use my horn as suggested by yourself, I'll just do nothing next time and watch the poor soul plough into a barrier or worse still - another vehicle carrying a family and if anyone says anything like "Why didn't you warn them" I'll just say that I didn't want to think that TT drivers are up their own arses!

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sad as it is, when you are in a 50 quid banger with good locks...you can get away with this...

but when your money and hard work, sweat and many many hours of personal time are spent in your pride an joy its not worth the risk.

treat all other motorists as mad homicidal fuckwits and just look after yourself... drive defensively, let them in they have less to lose than you.

Follow my example here..
http://www.wak-tt.com/baddriving/baddriving1.wmv

:lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I couldn't care less who overtakes me but what I do care about is when its safe to do so - remember, I did say that this was in a traffic calming zone.


Graham. Driving a TT or any other car for that matter, doesn't make you a one man private law enforcement agency. Two wrongs dont make a right. If you felt an accident could have happened through this drivers actions then perhaps you should of slowed to let him pass as to avoid the possibilty, and then reported his actions to the police. Incorrect use of the horn would not save the "family", slowing down might have. You after all state that you had a fair idea what he was about to do.Maybe the reason the horn is percieved as a threat by some drivers is because of incorrect actions such as yours, resulting in an increase in bad behavior, not an improvment. My opinion on this is nothing personal against you but, my worry is, self righteous actions such as yours, could inflame similar situations resulting in injury or worse to either you or others.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Graham. Driving a TT or any other car for that matter, doesn't make you a one man private law enforcement agency. Two wrongs dont make a right. If you felt an accident could have happened through this drivers actions then perhaps you should of slowed to let him pass as to avoid the possibilty, and then reported his actions to the police...


And that Stephen is exactly what I did. Explaining and trying to convey a situation like this through a keyboard is not the easiest or the most accurate way.

Let me try to explain again in more detail (By the way, I'm not after your approval here as I can see from your reactions that I will never get it). My speed at the first traffic calming 'Hump' was no more than 20mph - I can't go any faster than that even if I wanted to for fear of grounding - after the hump the road gets blocked from two-way traffic to one-way within about 30 yards (as a guess), this is where the Passat overtakes me and I'm still doing about 20 mph ready for the next hump just after the one way section, so rather than accellerating to cut him off from the one way section, I am still doing about 20mph and slowing once I realise that he is overtaking, now this is the bit where we disagree on (I think :wink: ), as he is along side me that is when I blow my horn - not so much out of anger but to let him know the danger ahead because I know that he has got to swerve in front of me to clear the one way system.

Maybe your right and I shouldn't have blown the horn because to him (and you from what I can make out) is a sign to 'clear off, I was here first' rather than what I was trying to do and warn him of what's ahead.

Just one more point Stephen,


stephengreen said:


> My opinion on this is nothing personal against you but, my worry is, self righteous actions such as yours...


Again, this is where the forum falls down. If you knew me then I don't think you would (hope) think of me as a self righteous, up my own arse type of person. Nothing could be further from the truth.

Anyway, thanks for your comments as its always good to get an opposing view.

Graham


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I blow my horn - not so much out of anger but to let him know the danger ahead because I know that he has got to swerve in front of me to clear the one way system.
> Mmm i dont think so graham.Do you really expect anyone to belive that? Given that your horn is to warn other road user's of your presence and this guy was well aware of yours i would guess that on the balance of probabilites thats exactly what you did. The danger is that this is likely to inflame the situation. You dont seriously think that he's going to alight from his car and kiss your feet in gratitude for pointing out the danger ahead do you? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Maybe your right and I shouldn't have blown the horn because to him (and you from what I can make out) is a sign to 'clear off, I was here first' rather than what I was trying to do and warn him of what's ahead.
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iâ€™m sure this is not the first time this driver has done this and Iâ€™m sure it wonâ€™t be the last. I just hope he doesnâ€™t come up across someone with a mentality/attitude like his; else someone could end up getting really hurt or maybe even worse.

Maybe all drivers should have a psychological test when they apply for a license and that might stop people like this get on the road in the first place.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Should have just put your foot down and closed the gap to make it impossible for him to then get infront of you  . I would have done  :wink:


I know its not right but it is a favourite of mine


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Should have just put your foot down and closed the gap to make it impossible for him to then get infront of you  . I would have done  :wink:
> ...


Your right its not.
Go and stand in the corridor where you will find Graham, and then read the highway code to each other :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Go and stand in the corridor where you will find Graham, and then read the highway code to each other :wink:


I'm not in the corridor now, I've got friggin detention now because of you. :wink:

I've got to write 500 times "I must not blow my horn at arsholes as it may damage my health"

Can anyone lend me another four pens? :roll:

Graham


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

You think thats bad i have just been told to go and stand in the corner in the round room :!:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe all drivers should have a psychological test when they apply for a license and that might stop people like this get on the road in the first place.


This forum would be awfully quiet if they did. :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I blow my horn - not so much out of anger but to let him know the danger ahead because I know that he has got to swerve in front of me to clear the one way system.
> ...


So you are speaking from experience Stephen? I take it, therefore, that you have sounded your horn in anger... tut tut. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe all drivers should have a psychological test when they apply for a license and that might stop people like this get on the road in the first place.
> ...


The M4 would be a lot better for it too! :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> So you are speaking from experience Stephen? I take it, therefore, that you have sounded your horn in anger... tut tut. :wink:


Cant really respond to this one sim cos the question doesn't seem to match any of the post's


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Stephen, correct me if I am wrong but you seemed to be suggesting that Graeme would not have been sounding his horn to warn the other driver of the imminent danger as people donâ€™t do this when they think someone has carried out a dangerous bit of driving (insinuating you would not do this!).

So seems straightforward to me. Have you, or have or not sounded your horn when someone in your opinion (and I have noticed you have one) has carried out a dangerous bit of driving on a public highway that you did not agree with?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> Stephen, correct me if I am wrong but you seemed to be suggesting that Graeme would not have been sounding his horn to warn the other driver of the imminent danger as people donâ€™t do this when they think someone has carried out a dangerous bit of driving (insinuating you would not do this!).
> 
> So seems straightforward to me. Have you, or have or not sounded your horn when someone in your opinion (and I have noticed you have one) has carried out a dangerous bit of driving on a public highway that you did not agree with?


No
I regard my driving to be on a higher level than most, a different dimension if you like. So when i see bad examples of driving i dont lower myself to their level i like being on the one i'm on. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Do we get the cane? Oh please ... pretty please!  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure this is not the first time this driver has done this and I'm sure it won't be the last. I just hope he doesn't come up across someone with a mentality/attitude like his; else someone could end up getting really hurt or maybe even worse.
> 
> Maybe all drivers should have a psychological test when they apply for a license and that might stop people like this get on the road in the first place.


Says the man who got banned from the forum...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmm, i some how think thatâ€™s a totally different thing donâ€™t you?

Ps I never asked you what would have done if you have had been involved?? maybe you have some words of wisdom or comfort i can pass on?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> mmm, i some how think that's a totally different thing don't you?
> 
> Ps I never asked you what would have done if you have had been involved?? maybe you have some words of wisdom or comfort i can pass on?


It's merely suggestive you have anger issues, and if you were tested under your own principles, maybe you wouldn't get a license either. Its not a comment on the terrorist attacks in any way...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Graham - I have been in this situation and have done exactly the same as you, although the response by the other driver wasn't as threatening. Stephen Green is right however IMO, the best response in this situation is to slow down and let the other driver get on with doing whatever he's doing. I sometimes wish I could be more relaxed and not get frustrated by others' bad driving, but there are SO many cocks out there. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > mmm, i some how think thatâ€™s a totally different thing donâ€™t you?
> ...


you have a PM, And im sure your right.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And I've replied by PM... :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think most people at some point let the red mist cloud their better judgement, but i hope i never do what this chap did.


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

Have you checked with the police to see what they've done ?

You don't need independent witnesses, besides which - there were 2 folks in your car, one in his ?

Law refers to a theoretical person being present at the scene and forming their opinion as to what they would have observed etc etc


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I always try to hold back with these type of things.

I was once told a saying that's stayed with me :

There's no point being right if you're DEAD right. :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ferrari-racing said:


> Have you checked with the police to see what they've done ?
> 
> You don't need independent witnesses, besides which - there were 2 folks in your car, one in his ?
> 
> Law refers to a theoretical person being present at the scene and forming their opinion as to what they would have observed etc etc


No, I haven't checked and TBO, it's over and done with now. I'll just take on board whats been seen said in this thread - a lot of it does make sense in the cold light of day. I didn't appreciate at the time what Stephen was saying but I can see his point now.

At the risk of hijacking my own thread I've got more imortant things to worry about at the moment, I'm off work at the moment with this:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/knee.jpg

They are chemical burns from a sand and cement mix after laying a patio, I didn't even know what what happening until I finished for the day and went to change, there was no pain or any signs that this was going on until I took my jeans off - it bloody hurts!!

I suppose I'm going to get another bollocking from someone because I should have known about the effects of a sand and cement mix going through jeans and burning my friggin skin off.

Aint hindsight great :wink:

Graham


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

he only copied what I said.... :roll:

:wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> ferrari-racing said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked with the police to see what they've done ?
> ...


Truth is Graham, they weren't a pretty sight beforehand by the looks of it, so no harm done eh.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> At the risk of hijacking my own thread I've got more imortant things to worry about at the moment, I'm off work at the moment with this:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/knee.jpg
> 
> ...


blimey..... its completely gone  or is that due to your age?

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God those knees look very painful Love_iTT  . Get some surgical spirit dabbed on them with some soft cotton wool and gently rub in some germolene and let fresh air dry them up I say.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> God those knees look very painful Love_iTT  . Get some surgical spirit dabbed on them with some soft cotton wool and gently rub in some germolene and let fresh air dry them up I say.
> 
> Hope you get better soon.


Thanks Abi :wink: I ended up going to A & E as they were getting so painfull, they said to leave them open - no cream or anything, just let them dry out but they gave me some antibiotics to take, 16 tablets each day  I could make a fortune down the local clubs, some nice blue ones which I'm sure would go down a bundle 

Graham


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok Graham - It was your Birthday and your knees ended looking like that. Ok, cement, right, we believe you, and I presume the fact that the fluff in the wounds has a passing resemblance to your living room carpet should just remain a matter for the courts?

:roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hey Graham happy birthday!

Next time why dont you take some of the macho thuggy element from the 'Gobby' thread in Flame Room with you on your birthday lunch. ? That way they could exercise their testosterone with another of their ilk, whilst you sit back and digest your lunch.

I can almost see the flexing and strutting and posturing now.

:wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Ok Graham - It was your Birthday and your knees ended looking like that. Ok, cement, right, we believe you, and I presume the fact that the fluff in the wounds has a passing resemblance to your living room carpet should just remain a matter for the courts?
> 
> :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


LOL, Carpet burns eh? I wish 

Great birthday week this has been, got nicked for speeding, mad driver (not sure if it was me or him now :roll: ) and carpet burns, sorry I mean chemical burns.

They say things go in threes so I should be OK now :roll:

Graham[/code]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've a hard-standing that needs laying for my new shed. Can you assist, Graham? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> I've a hard-standing that needs laying for my new shed. Can you assist, Graham? :wink:


*Cough* 

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday young man 

Suppose you ought to get plastered ? :?


----------

